# Pickling Hot Peppers



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Anybody got any wisdom regarding making, and neccessary [or secret] ingredients that make a good refrigerated batch of pickled hot peppers. I got lots coming off right now and hate to waste them. I don't know that I want to go full on canning procedure at this point. I've been through all of my books. and also a good website from Colorado University. My first batch is in the fridge. I am looking for helpful ideas on the stinky stuff they set out to accompany stringy pig at gatherings where folks are roasting hogs. Who can help?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pickled Hot Peppers*

The way that I do it and that's the way that I was taught by the Old Folks was to pack the peppers into a scalded jar, put a pinch of salt in with them and pour enough hot,(not boiling) white vinegar to cover them. You can use other vinegars. Seal the jar. No further preparation is required.

Some people even punctured each pepper with a toothpick or something similar before they went into the jar. The thought was to release the hot pepper juices into the vinegar. I'll do this depending on my mood. . C2


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, I do a simillar thing. 
I use apple cider vinegar minus the salt.
I also throw in a few peices of garlic.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*A lot of folks*

will tie up a bag of pickling spices and put in the vinegar with it heats.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

My aunt years ago gave me a good recipe. Ya take different types of peppers, slice them into rings, (wear gloves), put them in a pot & add enough vinegar to just cover them. Then add the same amount of sugar as the vinegar. Cook till soft then pack them in pint jars. The stuff is good on ham sandwiches.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Smoldrn, Is that just putting them in jars, Sterilized jars? Also what kind of vineager? 
Al Kai, If your in Tacoma Whats the name of that great Omelet restaurant that serves custom built omelettes with mad cheeses and veggies,Oh and mad pitures of Mimosa, early in the morning. Is that joint still there? UnderI-5 across from that weird pumping station that is in the film 10 things I Hate About You as a paintball yard.. Is Pikes Place Market still booming. Any fish in the cut at U Dub? 
Incidentally I have read that Cider vineager is not the best for pickling because acidity is lower than the 4-6% that is recommended and associated with distilled white. What do you know about this? Also What spices are you using in the brine or in the jars, beyond the obvious.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Just regular white vinegar, & the hot bath for the jars for canning.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I've always added onion rings[small]*

and sometimes small cauliflower pieces to the mix. The spices come in a jar now and in any spice section. Reason for putting them in the bag and adding to the pot is to get the flavor and be able to throw the bag away without the spices spilling into the mixture.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

And I am curious why that is? This stuff is already so hot no one in their right mind would try and drink it. When I make parboil for BBQ ribs [oven baked]and such I allow the Allspice berries,etc, and the whole cloves to transfer from the boil to what remains with onion,garlic [and other secret ingredients] in the colander,directly to the baking dish with the finishing sauce and anything extra before baking. In the same vain I do not remove any spice seeds or otherwise from any stinky creation that I conjure. I guess thats why they call it peasant food.Thats like: Chicken Bone soup without the bones[although Mother and ex both take bones out] thats like turkey necks, or Neck Bones and Kidney beans, without the bones, its unAmerican I tell you!
Just messin Back to the thread does anybody use mature dill flower heads in any pickling recipe other than dill pickles Could they help the flavor of my hot peppers. Also used salt when heating vineager. Should it have additional salt when bottled? Thanx


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You poke a hole in the peppers so the vinegar will soak into the pepper. I suggest slicing the peppers. This allow the pickling juice to mix in the seeds to make it all hot. If you don't air stays trapped inside the peppers. Some say it will make you sick. I have no clue. I always slice mine so they pickle faster. 

Here is how I do it and it is really good. I take sliced peppers and pack them into sterilized jars. I then put a teaspoon of kosher salt in with the peppers. I then boil 3 part apple cider or white vinegar with 1 part water. Once boiling take off stove until it stops boiling. Then pour the liquid over the peppers. Place the seal on the jar and tighten the ring. Turn upside down and let it cool. It will seal as the jar cools. Let it sit for a few weeks and it is ready to go.

For something really good take peppers, onion and cucumbers and slice them. Pack into jars and repeat the above process. They are delicious. The cucumbers and onions take on the heat of the peppers. Goes great with pintos.

You can also use green tomatoes instead of cucumbers. With cucumbers you need to let the vinegar cool a little more or the cucumbers will get soft. 
But it is delicious with pintos or anything that you eat peppers with. Everyone that tries it loves them. 

Darin


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pickling Peppers*



Peixaria said:


> Thats like: Chicken Bone soup without the bones[although Mother and ex both take bones out] thats like turkey necks, or Neck Bones and Kidney beans, without the bones, its unAmerican I tell you!
> Just messin Back to the thread does anybody use mature dill flower heads in any pickling recipe other than dill pickles Could they help the flavor of my hot peppers. Also used salt when heating vineager. Should it have additional salt when bottled? Thanx


The closer to the bone, the sweeter the meat! Works for me.

The salt was always added to the jar of peppers just before pouring the hot vinegar into the jar. I've used dried dill seed(flowers) for cucumber pickles but not for peppers. Should work though. I'm going to try some of the ideas posted to check them out.

Poking holes into the peppers with a sharp pointed instrument is, as I implied, how hot you want the pepper sauce to be. Some like it hot and some like it milder. I like them with or without holes after soaking in the vinegar for at least a month or longer.

Now; back to what someone's Aunt used to make by adding sugar to the vinegar and cooking the peppers sounds suspiciously like what my Mama and Gma called Pepper Jelly. The natural pectin and added sugar would cause the mixture to jell. Good on almost anything. Back to pickled Peppers. C2


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> Now; back to what someone's Aunt used to make by adding sugar to the vinegar and cooking the peppers sounds suspiciously like what my Mama and Gma called Pepper Jelly. The natural pectin and added sugar would cause the mixture to jell. Good on almost anything. Back to pickled Peppers. C2


Nah, it never went to jelly, more like a coarse chow-chow.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pepper Jelly*



smoldrn said:


> Nah, it never went to jelly, more like a coarse chow-chow.


I never tried making it but maybe Mama and Gma added some secret 
ingredient.

Chow-Chow is another subject for another thread. I gotta have it to survive. Recipes; anyone? I don't want to hijack this thread. C2


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*The wife has made pepper jelly.*

I see if she has the recipe.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> The way that I do it and that's the way that I was taught by the Old Folks was to pack the peppers into a scalded jar, put a pinch of salt in with them and pour enough hot,(not boiling) white vinegar to cover them. You can use other vinegars. Seal the jar. No further preparation is required.
> 
> Some people even punctured each pepper with a toothpick or something similar before they went into the jar. The thought was to release the hot pepper juices into the vinegar. I'll do this depending on my mood. . C2


exactly how I was taught as well, also taught to "pack" the jars tightly. Probably to break em up slightly and avoid floaters. Have also mixed in tiny green tomatoes with mine before.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pickled Green Tomatoes*



WNCRick said:


> exactly how I was taught as well, also taught to "pack" the jars tightly. Probably to break em up slightly and avoid floaters. Have also mixed in tiny green tomatoes with mine before.


I usually have a ton of tiny green tomatoes leftover that I usually grind up. 

Methinks that I know where some of them are going to wind up. Thanks! C2


----------

